# Tampa, FL- Beau 2yr old working line male



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Beau is a 2 year old (DOB March 25, 2009) neutered West German Working Line male. TALL and a tad overweight at about 90lbs. His Dad got him as a puppy and unfortunately now Dad is losing a battle with cancer. He was returned to the breeder, who was unfortunately dog-full and that is how I got him. He story was so sad, that I wanted to help. He is a littermate to my Cade. 

This sweet boy is up to date on all his shots and is also AKC registered (he comes with papers). Is exceptionally well crate trained and so far seems perfectly housebroken. Has some very minor obedience (we're working on it!) but seems eager to learn. Shows good food drive, isn't too sure about toys...but seems to be starting to pick it up quick (prey drive is pretty strong in these lines). Not an aggressive bone in his body. No separation anxiety or thunderstorm/noise phobias. He probably didn't receive as much exposure as he should have as a puppy and shows some sensitivity to handling and will try to avoid restraint- never reacts aggressively however. We had him at a large pet fest last weekend and he seemed to be pretty environmentally sound with all the noises and goings-on. Friendly with all the other dogs- although I have heard he is a rough player. 

All in all a really stellar companion dog with I think potential for possible obedience work. If you or someone you know is looking for a dog like this let me know.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Im an hour away from where he is!!!!!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Did Beau find a home yet? I have not heard back and wanted to convey interest.


----------



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

*Update on Beau*

Beau is continuing to display a lot of really nice qualities. He seems good with older children, and he was around a toddler at ScH training (not for him for our other dogs) the other night and didn't seem to be overly concerned. There was also a cat that he chose not to fixate on when it was just sitting nearby, but he did drop his head to stare/stalk when it was moving (His lines are known for high prey drive). I would guess he'd require some training to live with cats but that it would be doable. 

He continues to show improvement to things we expose him to environmentally. We're working on sit, down, heel, and some other little games to work on his interactivity for training. He's starting to play too- which is great to see. 

Anyone who has already contacted me will be receiving an adoption application- but if you think Beau might be a good match for you don't hesitate to throw your name in as we have not decided on a home yet and want to be sure that Beau will land in his forever home that will be able to love him and continue his training.

Some pictures from this weekend.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy! 

I wish him good luck in finding a wonderful forever home!

Thank you for taking care of him!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks! He's really a good boy and an easy keeper.

Incidentally this is some pictures of Beau when he was little that I got when we were looking at Cade. He was a cutie. 

At 4.5 weeks.









AT 6 weeks.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

It is so neat to see Beau coming along so well. He looks to be intent, steady and focused on performance.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

JKlatsky said:


> Beau is a 2 year old (DOB March 25, 2009) neutered West German Working Line male. TALL and a tad overweight at about 90lbs. His Dad got him as a puppy and unfortunately now Dad is losing a battle with cancer. He was returned to the breeder, who was unfortunately dog-full and that is how I got him. He story was so sad, that I wanted to help. He is a littermate to my Cade.
> 
> This sweet boy is up to date on all his shots and is also AKC registered (he comes with papers). Is exceptionally well crate trained and so far seems perfectly housebroken. Has some very minor obedience (we're working on it!) but seems eager to learn. Shows good food drive, isn't too sure about toys...but seems to be starting to pick it up quick (prey drive is pretty strong in these lines). Not an aggressive bone in his body. No separation anxiety or thunderstorm/noise phobias. He probably didn't receive as much exposure as he should have as a puppy and shows some sensitivity to handling and will try to avoid restraint- never reacts aggressively however. We had him at a large pet fest last weekend and he seemed to be pretty environmentally sound with all the noises and goings-on. Friendly with all the other dogs- although I have heard he is a rough player.
> 
> All in all a really stellar companion dog with I think potential for possible obedience work. If you or someone you know is looking for a dog like this let me know.


I don't know how to send a pm now. The format has changed since I posted here. We will be gone to Key West til June 5. If he is still available I will contact you then. Thank you.


----------

